# Howto unpack a .bin file



## ccc (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi

Howto unpack a .bin file?
I'd like to change a display image and build to bin again.


----------



## funky (Sep 22, 2012)

With some luck file(1) will tell you the exact file type:

```
$ file somefile
```
from which you can deduce which extraction tool to use.


----------



## ccc (Sep 22, 2012)

I get the following:
	
	



```
# file vmware-view
vmware-view: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
```


----------



## funky (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, this is beyond my magic. Maybe readelf(1), objdump(1), ar(1) or something else from the binutils might help?


----------



## m6tt (Sep 30, 2012)

Use binwalk from ports, as well as hexedit.

Binwalk will let you find the offsets of included files.
It walks through the file looking for headers of known file types.

Hexedit may help you deduce where there may be checksums or other information as well.

If the file is encrypted, or uses a custom checksum algorithm, you may be out of luck.


----------

